# Stomp Shear



## Pro70z28 (Apr 21, 2018)

This is a shop  made tool of sorts, an accessory for a tool would be more accurate. This shear is used to cut sign substrates, anything from coroplast to .080 aluminum. Due to limited space I need to move the shear around. This thing is forklift material when it comes to moving, so I built this dolly. The wheels are urethane So they roll well enough to make it a one man job to roll it around. Step & lock pedal on the back with a pair of shocks so it doesn't slam to the ground when the release is pulled. It's been doing the job for several years now. It also serves as a tray to catch sheets as they're cut and I added stops to cut substrates that are longer than the factory stop.


----------



## whitmore (Apr 21, 2018)

The glory of customizing a piece of machinery is in finding a way to enjoy the benefits, without the drawbacks.
Somehow, the shear builders missed the rest of the workflow (and portability) issues around the
tool, and got a good edge-and-treadle to do the shearing part.   But, yours does the rest of the job,too.


----------



## Pro70z28 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks whitmore. I grew up on a farm where our favorite saying was, Necessity is the mother of invention. Got to do what you got to do sometimes.


----------

